
The Obsessed, Feuding Searchers Still Looking for Amelia Earhart - Thevet
http://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/the-obsessed-feuding-searchers-still-looking-for-amelia-earhart
======
nonbel
What is the cover up they believe occurred? I had to stop reading out of
frustration, some of these articles just will not yield up the important info.

~~~
danielvf
The cover up theory is that Earnhardt was secretly a government spy, and
spying on Japanese islands during her trip. If this came out, it would look
bad for the president, since this alleged spying was before Pearl Harbor.

If you dare venture your sanity read here. You may need to skin through a lot.

[http://www.dcdave.com/article5/120807.htm](http://www.dcdave.com/article5/120807.htm)

------
nkrisc
What I took away from this is some people will spin anything into a wild
government cover-up conspiracy. Really, what the U.S. government gain by to
this day expending even an ounce of effort to "cover up" what "really"
happened to Amelia Earheart all those years ago?

The most likely truth is they sank into the ocean that covers 99.9% of the
area they were flying through.

------
AznHisoka
hold on.. didnt they just recently solve this mystery? i thought they found
amelia's remains in a remote island and confirmed it was her and she survived
for months before dying.

